# Applikation + JSP



## Jorg (4. Okt 2005)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob es ist möglich  in eine Apllikation (Swing) JSP Seiten einzubauen damit ein Client entfernt über http und tcp-ip  auf webserver zugreifen kann ?

Danke im Voraus

mfg Jorg


----------



## Dukel (4. Okt 2005)

Ja. Indem du einen Webbrowser nachprogrammierst oder die JSP Dateien parst.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Okt 2005)

Problem ist einfach die Anzeige von HTML in einer Swing Oberfläche

wenn deine JSPs nur sehr simpel gestricktes HTML erzeugen, dann nimm 

JEditorPane


----------

